# Today on RO



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 27, 2009)

[align=center]





[/align][align=center]*Friday March 27th, 2009

I am filling in for Irishbuuny today hope you enjoy* 
[/align] [align=center]




[/align][align=center]Amy27 has a great idea about giving stuff to other member. Go check it out

I know this is old but if you would like your bunny featured in the RO Today thread or any other thing member get please let us know here

I have still seen a few big pictures around the forum. Bo B Bunny wants us all the remember that bigger is not always better 


[/align] [align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Member celebrating there birthdays today


Pebbles
Nikki
Katiedoyen
silver822


Maherwomen's Flower and sweetpea are celebrating there third birthdays today

Some of these member have not been seen in a while if you here check in

Remember to put those dates on the forum calender so we can announce it every day* 
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]*We have a new member from Kansas go welcome her

Wow six new buns came to the forum go welcome them and there slave

And many more just go by and say hi we where all new once and loved those welcomes* 
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Wabbitdad and wabbitmom lost there beautiful muffins. Binky free baby boy you will truly bemissed

Undergunfire lost her rattie Ralphie run free in the field you will truly bemissed* 
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Shadow is doing well after his nose surgry. Go check out the updates

Do your bunnys remind you of disney charectors. If so go tell us about them here

Mai_Roberts has started bonding her bunnys what do you think

Touched by a rabbit this looks like a great book go check it out

Sambisu is wondering how to protect furniture. Any advice* 

[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Zouave got some bad news at the vet what do you think about it
* [/align] *
* [align=center]* Tinfoilxtouch bun has a abscess can you help or offer and advice
* [/align] *
* [align=center]* Extended stomach do you have any idea what it could be
* [/align] *
* [align=center]* Baily ate some styrofoam any advice here*
[/align][align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]*Erins rabbits has a question about show quality verses pet quality can you help

Polly is behind on photo of the new babys go demand them here

We need pictures :waiting:go demand them here also*


[/align] 

[align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Bijoux rabbit seem to be leaving a pile of pooh is the a reason for it*


[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]*RosL Has posted some bunny's needing new homes. can you help these babys

90 bunny's need home coming from horrible situations go check them out*


[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]*A lot have been updated go check them all out*
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]*What did you have for dinner

Family deployed in the military your not the only one.
We all hope for a safe return

American Idol 09 do you watch it*

[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align] 


[align=center]*Who has the most rabbits in there home on the forum?

Who is our newest member?

Who are the Adim. of the forum?*

*Mystery Bunny*










*I hope everyone has a great day and enjoyed the news.*
[/align]


----------



## Kyla (Mar 27, 2009)

That is Bebe!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 27, 2009)

Correct.

man any guesses on the other things?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 28, 2009)

Does Dilusional have the most bunnies?

and whats Adim??




-p


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes my loveables you right but I was going through I think the MWRR has the most LOL

And our adim are the people with red names the leaders of the forum per say.
And they are

*ElfMommy - Minda 
**JordiWes - STEPHANIE
**Haley - HALEY*
*Pipp/RO Staff 2*- *SAS

*


----------



## Malexis (Mar 28, 2009)

isnt the word admin? or is it not? lol


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for filling in for me


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 28, 2009)

*Malexis wrote: *


> isnt the word admin? or is it not? lol


Yeah you got me sorry


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 28, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> [align=center]*
> Maherwomen's Flower and sweetpea are celebrating there third birthdays today
> *[/align]




These two sadly passed away not long ago. RIP girls we miss you.:nerves1My Four Beautiful Girls


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 28, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > [align=center]*
> ...


I am sorry I did not mean tp upset anyone if i did


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 28, 2009)

It is ok. Not like you knew.


----------

